# WTB Astro Flite parts



## VaBtrfly (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi,

Hubby is trying to piece together a 1963 Men's Murray Astro Flite but, having trouble finding some much needed parts. I know, what else is new, lol.  Looking specifically for rear tail light assembly (I know, who isn't ) and tank light assembly. I'm sure a few other things too but, I'll have to add them when I can remember what they are.... sorry, long day searching. :o

Thanks!
Mo


----------



## jd56 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a girls rear rack. If you are doing a men's bike then this rack should be red. 





Here is the tailight you need and they are extremely hard to find.
You're best to seek a complete bike to get this. 
This is not for sale. Took me almost 3 years to find one in this condition. 





The men's tanklight assy is just as hard to find as a stand alone part. Best to look for a donor bike.
There are differences in the dash board switches when trying to pair the correct tanklight to a specific model. Here is an Astro Flite dash with the bulbis knobs.






and the complete Astro Flite (1965)...thanks for leeting me show them off again and good luck on the searches.







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaBtrfly (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply jd56. The bikes pictured are beautiful!! (Secretly jealous ) Sadly, there is little hope for that kind of beauty with the bike my hubby is working on right now. He found it at the local scrap yard and bought it for $10.00. What a bucket of rust, lol. It SHOULD look like yours, but I fear it's best days are now behind it, . Still, it caught my hubby's eye, and after his restore of male/female Sheffield Free Spirits ended, he obviously was looking for a bigger challenge. Me thinks he found it, lol.

I have been on a nationwide search for many items, so you're right, VERY difficult to find what is needed. I expect to be hunting for a long time to come for a few missing parts. Have friends all over the US looking in nooks and crannies, hoping for a miracle, lol. This bike actually does have the original rear rack, of course, minus the tailight.  The bike also has the original tank w/ the dashboard switces in tact, minus the lens and guts. The light knob is slightly damaged. Slight crack in the dash but, workable. The saddle is there AND bare, lol. Was planning on having it re-upholstered but, got lucky and found an original saddle a couple of days ago. Previous owner(s) had who knows what kind of handlebars slapped up there. Got lucky there as well, and found handlebars off of a '65 Sears Spaceliner which will do for now (if not forever, should it happen that way.) Still on the hunt for pedals, grips, etc. You know, the smaller mind numbing items that drive you batty, lol. Still not sure if the rims are worth the time but, we shall see. The chrome was/is in horrific condition.  Hubby working on cleaning that up as much as is humanly possible. The paint is a total no go, restoration wise. It's obvious that the bike was red once upon a time, but the rust is just too prolific. TBH, this bike (even if rideable... eventually) will never be a show stopper, but it was never intended to be anyway. Hubby just fell in love with the look of the bike and decided that he would give resurrection a try. Even in it's current state, it has turned a few heads,   He's not a serious collector or a vintage bike aficionado

I have a couple of pics and will attempt to post them here. Thanks for sharing the pics. The tailight pic is a great reference to have since someone may actually have one and not even know exactly what it is. I'll be sure to share that pic with friends and ask them to BOLO for me, lol.


----------



## redman007 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Red???*

JD,

the Rear Rack could also be.....black!!! 

 





jd56 said:


> I have a girls rear rack. If you are doing a men's bike then this rack should be red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VaBtrfly (Jan 18, 2014)

^^Bump^^

And the search continues.....

LOL


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 19, 2014)

*If I find another*

I'll sell u mine when I find another shouldn't take 3 years what's up jd thanks for the truing stand allready fixing mad rims thanks!


----------



## VaBtrfly (Jan 19, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


> I'll sell u mine when I find another shouldn't take 3 years what's up jd thanks for the truing stand allready fixing mad rims thanks!




Yeah, keep me in mind moving forward (I'm sure I'll have lost mine by the time this search ends, lol.) I actually just missed out on the tank guts AND the tail light in Louisiana by 1 day. Grrrrrr.....  Oh well, all good things in time, so they say, lol.


----------



## VaBtrfly (Apr 9, 2014)

*Still on the look out*

Still looking for that ever elusive tail light.


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 21, 2021)

Mine came with that light housing but not the guts! GGRR


----------

